
Ask HN: How did Google get its own TLD? - carlesfe
I&#x27;ve Googled (heh) this question and got lots of hits from news sites, but I&#x27;m amazed at how a private company managed to get a TLD. Was this just a matter of paying a huge amount of money?<p>Does any HNer have any more context on the ICANN 2012 TLD reorganization?
======
folknor
From [https://newgtlds.icann.org/en/applicants/global-
support/faqs...](https://newgtlds.icann.org/en/applicants/global-
support/faqs/faqs-en)

2.2 How do I apply for a new gTLD?

Any established public or private organization anywhere in the world can apply
to create and operate a new generic Top-Level Domain (gTLD) registry.
Applicants will need to demonstrate the operational, technical and financial
capability to run a registry and comply with additional specific requirements.
Please refer to the Applicant Guidebook for detail information on the
application process, including the application questions in Module 2,
attachment 2.

Please note that applying for a new gTLD is not the same as buying a domain
name. An applicant for a new gTLD is, in fact, applying to create and operate
a registry business supporting the Internet's domain name system. This
involves a number of significant responsibilities, as the operator of a new
gTLD is running a piece of visible Internet infrastructure.

The application window is expected to open on 12 January 2012 and close on 12
April 2012.

The evaluation fee is US$185,000. Applicants will be required to pay a
US$5,000 deposit fee per requested application slot when registering. The
deposit will be credited against the evaluation fee. Other fees may apply
depending on the specific application path. See the section 1.5 of the
Applicant Guidebook for details about the methods of payment, additional fees
and refund schedules.

When the application round opens, candidates will apply via an online
application system called TAS – TLD Application System.

~~~
carlesfe
Thanks for the info!

So Google essentially paid $200k to get their TLD _evaluated_ , but how come
did the evaluators think it was OK to admit TLDs that are essentially an
advertisement for the company?

And, if that was allowed in the rules (I guess somewhere in the 300+ page
Applicant Guidebook), why didn't most companies apply for one? It's not that
much money for a big corp, after all

~~~
zhte415
Plenty of companies have their own TLD.

~~~
carlesfe
You are right, it seems that "As of early 2017, over 550 of these companies
have launched their dotBrand TLD". I thought this was limited to a few!

[https://afilias.info/dotbrand](https://afilias.info/dotbrand)

------
niftich
The ICANNWiki lists some info about the .google TLD [1]. Notably, you can read
a large portion of their application [2].

Details about the 2012 'new gTLD Program' are available [3], as well as a list
of brand gTLD applications [4].

[1] [https://icannwiki.org/.google](https://icannwiki.org/.google) [2]
[https://gtldresult.icann.org/application-
result/applications...](https://gtldresult.icann.org/application-
result/applicationstatus/applicationdetails/1429) [3]
[https://icannwiki.org/New_gTLD_Program](https://icannwiki.org/New_gTLD_Program)
[4]
[https://icannwiki.org/New_gTLD_Brand_Applications](https://icannwiki.org/New_gTLD_Brand_Applications)

------
andrei_says_
I believe it is a matter of paying a large amount of money. I recall seeing an
offer at a company I worked at to buy a TLD for around 100k.

~~~
quickthrower2
Money can buy you .hapiness

~~~
fiftyacorn
cant buy me .love

